

Dropbox announces Mailbox for Android and Desktop - jbk
http://www.engadget.com/2014/04/09/dropbox-mailbox-android-desktop/

======
k-mcgrady
I've been playing with it for the last half hour and it seems the same as the
iPhone version (this is a good thing). One thing I'd like that's missing is
synchronisation of accounts. I use it on iPhone with 3 mail accounts. I
installed on Android, signed in with Dropbox, and then had to sign in to each
Gmail account again.

------
fnbr
Is the Android app actually available for download? The link on their website
is broken.

Edit: Link has been added:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mailboxapp](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mailboxapp)

